# Photoshop startet nicht mehr "



## The real Gangster (7. Mai 2003)

wenn ich photoshop starten will, dann steht da immer:

"Photoshop konnte nicht initialisiert werden, weil die Arbeitsvolumen voll sind"

und

"Die Standardstile konnten nicht geladen werden, weil die Arbeitsvolumen voll sind"

info:
auf auf meiner C: partition sind nur 125 mb frei, aber photoshop selber ist auf einer anderen partition.

hängt es damit zusammen ? ... bitte helft mir !


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Mai 2003)

> hängt es damit zusammen ?



Das sieht ganz danach aus - drück mal beim laden von
Photoshop die Tastenkombination "strg+alt+shift" dadurch
werden die Grundeinstellungen von Photoshop wieder hergestellt.

Danach versuch auf Deiner Festplatte (c mehr Speicherplatz zu
Verfügung zu stellen damit Photoshop wieder normal starten kann.

Anschließend stell bitte bei den "Photoshopvoreinstellungen" unter
dem Menüpunkt "Zusatzmodule und virtuellen Speicher" das richtige
Arbeitsvolumen ein. (also in Deinem Fall nicht (C).

Zu guter letzt überprüfe noch wie viele Schriftarten Du installiert
hast, denn Photoshop nimmt es einem übel wenn es zu viele sind.
(alles über 450 ist zuviel )

Hoffe somit geholfen zu haben und verbleibe von deswegen

mfg

Mythos


----------



## The real Gangster (7. Mai 2003)

wenn ich beim start "strg + alt + shift" druecke, passiert nix 

mit dem speicherplatz ist es so ein problem...insgesamt hab ich 2.15 gb zur verfuegung...125 mb sind frei.. aber ich weiss nicht genaus was ich da loeschen kann... die ganze unwichtigen programme sind schon auf den anderen partitionen.
(momentan hab ich 151mb frei... geht aber immer noch nicht)

zu den schrift arten... hab mal in meinem windows/fonts ordner gekuckt... in diesem ordner sind 253 schriftarten, also noch weit entfernt von 450 ...
ich hab mal ein paar schriftarten aus dem ordner entfernt, ps lief aber immer noch nicht.

beim laden von photoshop kommt diese komische nachricht immer, wenn das programm die schriftarten initialisiert...

ich versteh es nicht....


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. Mai 2003)

> auf auf meiner C: partition sind nur 125 mb frei, aber photoshop selber ist auf einer anderen partition.


Es spielt eine recht kleine Rolle in welchem Verzeichnis Photoshop liegt, da der Virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher nicht von Programmen abhängig ist. 125MB Als virtueller Arbeitsspeicher sind in der Tat hart am Limit.


----------



## The real Gangster (8. Mai 2003)

ok... ich klappt nun wieder 

ich habe den virtuellen speicher unter windows veraendert... normalerweise wurde eine "auslagerungs datei" auf der c: partition erstellt. das habe ich nun geaendert, und diese auslagerungs datei auf die grösste partition e: gelegt, wo auch photoshop selber drauf ist.

neues kleines problem:

beim start bekam ich folgende meldung:
"das arbeitsvolumen von photoshop und das speichervolumen von window befinden sich auf dem gleichen volumen. dies kann leistungseinbußen zur folge ziehen."
(*oder so etwas in der art, kann mich nicht 100%ig erinnern*)

ich hab nun bei den voreistellungen--> virtueller speicher als "Erstens Arbeitsvolumen" D: eingestellt

also muesste nun der konflikt behoben sein, da die Auslagerungsdatei auf E: ist, und das Arbeitsvolumen von Photoshop auf D: ist... oder?


danke an alle... besonders an Mythos007


----------

